# Pactola Lake - Black Hills



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

What are some of the best campgrounds in the immediate area around Pactola Lake in the South Dakota Black Hills? I live in SD and have been around the hills numerous times, but not real familiar with the specific campgrounds around the lake. I usually camp around Custer State Park, but my DW wants to camp close to Pactola. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks - Rich


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I guess this is where we camp the most. You can camp on the lake. There are no hookups, water available and pit toilets. Any specific questions, fire away!


----------

